# Bass Beds



## Kindlebeard (Apr 6, 2004)

When do bass go to there beds? I thought it was early to mid June...


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

Bass in most lakes are already done spawing. It usualy starts about the second week of May but it all depends on the weather.


----------



## Kindlebeard (Apr 6, 2004)

wow was I off... Thanks!


----------



## shysterorange (Apr 14, 2004)

In Southern Ohio,, some of the deeper lakes have just started the spawn. Such as EFork. The Ohio River has been so screwed up that 2 weeks ago bass had not spawned down there as of yet. It just depends.... I have seen redtails on the Ohio River on the 4th of July. It warms fast....but water flow and clarity will put a halt to the spawn at times. Water fluctuations will hold them off.


----------

